# Looking for Good CO2 System for 29 Gallon Tank



## LindaC (Nov 26, 2005)

I am so tired of DIY CO2 and have decided that I want to purchase a good CO2 system, however, I really don't know the first thing about them, can anyone give me some help as to where I can purchase the whole set-up for a decent price? 

I'm not looking for anything too complicated and only need it for one tank. The ideal size tank would be about 2lbs so that it would fit underneath my tank in the cabinet.

Any suggestions or sites where I can find a good system?

I have the opportunity to purchase a Sera system but the tank is only 14 oz, isn't that a little small?

Thanks!
Linda


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

I have a 5lb tank with a jbj all in one regulator and a milwaukee sm122 ph controller which I run into an inline CO2 reactor. I set it about 9 months ago and haven't had to look at it since (although I do look at it, I love gadgets). You could easily get the all in one regulator and simply run it on a timer rather than a ph controller and that will drop your cost by about 70 bucks. 
Look here:
http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/scan/fi=products/st=db/co=yes/sf=prod_group/se=AQUARIUM PRODUCTS/op=eq/sf=category/se=CO2 Accessories/op=eq/ml=75/tf=description.html?id=UgEM4dJf

And here
http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2.shtml

Brian


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Get the largest tank you can for your setup. Smaller tanks cost a lot more to run over time. The refill cost on small tanks is much higher on a per pound basis than larger tanks.

My 5 lb is $20 to fill. My 20 lb is $31 to fill.

If you want a system with no controller then build your own regulator. Or have one built. If you want a totally manual system that will run 24/7 you are best off with a unit with no solenoid. If you want to put it on a timer you will need a solenoid.

A 14 ounce cylinder is a waste IMHO.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 26, 2005)

See, controller, regulator, I'm totally lost! I need all the help I can get. A 5lb tank is fine, I really don't want to go any larger. Where can I have a regulator built? After that, what else would I need. Please excuse my inexperience!

I would like a system that I can set up and then just let it rip on it's own without having to check it for this and check it for that, am I asking too much here?


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

You are not, but don't expect to run pressurized co2 without knowing at least a LITTLE about how your equipment works. I was in the same boat, had never tampered with pressurized gas at all, and have a 29 gallon tank!

I bought the milwaukee all-in-one, from www.aquariumplants.com, sorry there's no picture but you can find one. It came with adequate instructions, and I just had to screw it together pretty much, real tight.

If you go with this unit, you just hook it onto the co2 cylinder, get the valves at the right setting, then you just need to find a way to get it into the aquarium! (i suspect you had the hagen ladder previously? this would work initially . . . . but better methods exist)

The only thing I have to check on my system is the little bubble counter, to make sure the bubbles are going at roughly the same rate every day (which they have been 100% of the time so far)


----------



## Solace (Feb 12, 2006)

LindaC said:


> Any suggestions or sites where I can find a good system?
> Thanks!
> Linda


Hi Linda,

my thread here may be of some assistance to you as it contains links to pages that explain the various parts of a pressurized CO2 system. I personally have the same sized tank as you, 29gal, and I am definitly going pressurizsed soon. 

I have decided that I am going to let Rex Rigg build me what I need and pay him for it. While this will end up being more expensive than I had originally planned, I feel it will be worth it because obviously he knows what he is doing, and obviously he has a reputation to uphold so, his stuff is not junk. 

If you do it - Do it right. Plan on budgeting around $200.

I feel my time is worth $25/hr, My proffessional time is worth more than that, but if I value the time it takes to mix up the DIY CO2, the cost of the materialsm, and the mess -- I really feel that within a year it will have paid for itself.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 26, 2005)

I totally agree with it holding it's weight in gold, I am sick of the DIY system. I have an opportunity to purchase this set up, but not sure it will be large enough. Turns out that it's not a 2lb bottle but a 14 oz and I can get it all for $125, I'm just not sure if it's the right system and if that price is worth it. 

Anyone have this system below? What do other's think?

This is the system - Sera CO2 system for sale. It comes with a Sera 2lb bottle, a Sera hanging bracket, a Sera Regulator plus some hose and a bubble counter.

Keep in mind that the bottle is NOT 2LBS but 14oz.


Esarkipato - does the Milwaukee all in one have everything I need? I will still have to purchase the cyclinder though, won't I? What I do not know now, I do intend to learn, believe me. I'm very persistant when it comes to things like this. The price seems good, I like that part and if all I'll need is the cylinder, than I like it even more. If it's working well for you with your 29 gallon, then I'll seriously look into getting this set up. Just need to know if there is anything else I will need to add to it. Does it have a PH controller or whatever that is called? If not, what do you do about your PH levels?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I have a 29 gallon tank too. I use a Milwaukee regulator, which includes a solenoid valve, a needle valve and a bubble counter. I have a 5 pound bottle of CO2, which I purchased thru ebay, and get filled locally for $14. My diffuser is an Eheim ceramic disc diffuser, which bubbles up under the filter return spray bar. Works good! 

I did a Google search on Sera CO2 and have to say I'm not impressed. So, I agree with Rex - get the largest bottle that fits under the tank, at least 5 pound, and buy either a Milwaukee or JBJ all-in-one regulator, or get Rex to build you one. The method of getting the CO2 into the water is just personal choice. I use what I do because I wanted to try Tom Barr's CO2 mist idea.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 26, 2005)

Thank you, I really appreciate your response and I think the price is right for the Milwaukee all in one regulator, so I will most likely go with that one then. Then I will look into finding the cyclinder/tank either on Ebay or somewhere locally. The last step would be the diffusor, currently I am using an airstone under my outake filter but I am probably loosing a lot of CO2 this way, so I will look into finding a good difuser. 

Does anyone know how much Rex charges to build one?


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

LindaC said:


> Does anyone know how much Rex charges to build one?


Build what, the regulator or the reactor? Lol, you might wanna talk to him about building both and saving shipping!

If you buy the milwaukee MA957, the only other things you NEED are tubing, a cylinder, and a way to diffuse it. So currently you inject into a H.O.B filter intake? Or is it a canister filter? 

It does not come with a pH controller. What it does come with is a solenoid valve. If the solenoid is plugged in, then it will add co2. If unplugged, it won't. What many people do with this is plug it into the same timer as your lights. That way, co2 is only injected during the day, when the plants actually use it! This is a rudimentary way of keeping the pH from swinging down during respiration.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

> My 5 lb is $20 to fill. My 20 lb is $31 to fill.


Wow! Rex, you need to come to Salem for your refills. Cost me $12 to refill my 20 pound cannister, and they actually charge the same amount for any size cannsiter.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Robert,

Where was that?


----------



## LindaC (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks all, I've purchased the milwaukee MA957 all in one, next I'll most likely look into a diffuser. The canister I am going to try and get around here, there are a couple of places I can look but if I have no luck, there are lots for sale on Ebay.

I have one question regarding the CO2 system and ferts that I ordered, does it make a difference which I start first? I wouldn't think it would matter seeing that my tank is already getting DIYCO2, but not sure. I'll most likely get the ferts first, so would it be okay to start dosing them before I hook up the new system, or should I get the new system hooked up and going to 20-30 ppms and then start adding the ferts?


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

look in the phone book for local welding shops, that's where I got my CO2 canister. They charged my $65 for a 5 lb, and it's $12.50 for everytime I swap it out for a full one. Another benefit of going local is they can answer your questions on how to connect everything, give you extra washers, etc. Plus you'll need someplace local to refill/swap anyway.

I got the JBJ all in one deal thru ebay and am happy with it. I have mine plugged in and running 24/7. I got a cheap glass diffuser from Drs Foster & Smith but I'm not happy with it, I may replace it with a limewood airstone.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

> or should I get the new system hooked up and going to 20-30 ppms and then start adding the ferts?


I'd say this sounds the safest. You don't want to start putting in ferts (are you planning on EI or something of that nature?) unless you KNOW co2 isn't going to be limiting factor.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 26, 2005)

esarkipato said:


> If you buy the milwaukee MA957, the only other things you NEED are tubing, a cylinder, and a way to diffuse it. So currently you inject into a H.O.B filter intake? Or is it a canister filter?


I just caught this, what type of cyclinder do I need? I'm still waiting on the regulator, not sure why it's taking so long but it does give me time to read up more and get everything I need together so when it does come, I'm all set. So what type of cylinder will I need and where can I find one?

Many thanks!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You will need a CO2 cylinder. Check my guide for advice one whether to buy or rent and where to find one.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Yea Rex's guide should let you knwo what you need. In reality, you can really get by with a 5-pound cylinder for your 29gallon, but of course the 10 pound cylinder will last twice as long, cost less in the long run, and leave room for expansion (much bigger aquariums!).


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Linda, if you haven't yet gotten your tank, just take the all in one to a nearby welding supply shop, (after calling for prices first). I'm sure they will gladly screw it into the tank and your almost good to go. You'll have to adjust the low pressure which is easy to do and they can show you that too. I might have suggested the JBJ all in one had I read this post a time back for one reason: it auto adjusts the low pressure guage. I imagine a 5 lb will last at least 1 year on your 29 gallon. You'll love having pressurized CO2.


----------

